# Replaced ribbon cable, printhead, & capping but printhead can't find home....



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok...still stuck.

I just finished replacing the ribbon cable, printhead & capping station (on my T Jet 2) and now the printhead looks very confused...going back and forth and running into the side of the machine then all the lights start flashing. Not letting it continue to do this obviously but I'm sure I didn't do something correctly but not sure where to start looking. 

I'm wondering if that small section of cable that plugs into the back of the printhead carriage wasn't installed securely?

I didn't replace the encoder strip but it seems ok and I did clean it once again.

Any ideas???


----------



## mgarcia16 (Dec 31, 2007)

I had this happen to me last week, same problem, printhead looking very confused...going back & forth & running into the side of the machine & the lights flashing same problem as you discribed. The problem with mine was the encoder strip needed to be cleaned and when I put it back on I didn't put it through the small slot right behind the printhead carige. After awhile I noticed the encoder strip was not running through it's proper slot, so I reinstalled it through the slot & it worked .


----------



## odgraphics (Sep 10, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAH Welcome to the wonderful world that is T-Jet


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

my guess is it's definitly something with the encoder strip. My TJet3 did the same sort of "confused" movement and there was a huge spot of ink on the encoder strip (which i still don't know how it got there) that must have confused it. Cleaned the encoder strip and wallah! tjet running smoothly as usual.

i'd check that, but if it still goes on maybe check all the connections you have "altered" when you re-installed everything.

good luck!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Doesnt the machine also have an encoder wheel? Maybe that could be the problem if the encoder strip is clean.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

Encoders come in X and Y axis versions. The z axis is a manual adjustment.

The encoder strip at the rear of most print heads controls the X axis location.

The encoder wheel underneath the print bed gives the feedback for the Y axis control.

Generally speaking...


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey All!!

Thanks for all your responses and help!!

I got it working!!

It was the small ribbon cable that plugs into the back of the printhead carriage. Apparently, when I was routing the cable through the cable bracket, I had pulled it sideways and out a bit. Once I pushed it back into place..it works like a charm!!

It sounds like the same symptons as if the encoder strip was not routed correctly as well. My dealer also suggested that as another possibility but it was fine.

John


----------

